# التحرش زمان  !!



## soul & life (12 يونيو 2014)

كنا زمان ...

كنا زمان ناس طيبين محترمين  كان شعبنا شعب عفوى صحيح انما ايه زواء

صاحب فكر عالى له فى الفن .. و مهما كان الوضع الاقتصادى ردىء  لكن كان فى رقى

فى التعامل احترام وتقدير للكبير  الشهامة والرجولة عند الصغير قبل الكبير

ورغم ان سيدات زمان كانوا متأثرات بموضة زمان وهى الموضة الغربية 

الميكروجيب  والكات والفساتين  والجيب  والكعب العالى ومع كل ده

كان التحرش زمان فى قمة الزوء والرقى  هههههههه

مش مصدقنى  طبعا  أقروا كده


فى سنة 1932 تقريبا ، كتب الاستاذ فكرى أباظة مقالاً يهاجم 

فيه تدهور أخلاق الشبان وفساد تربيتهم .

قال إن الشاب الصفيق من هؤلاء يتعمد الوقوف على رصيف محطة الترام بالقرب 

من المكان المخصص لركوب السيدات ، وعندما يجد سيدة تقف بمفردها يقترب 

منها بمنتهى البجاحة ويقول لها دون سابق معرفة ، بنسوار يا هانم .. !!!!!!!

وده كان زمان  .. يا ريتنى كنت عايشة معاهم زمان :94:


----------



## kawasaki (12 يونيو 2014)

*الله يرحم ايام زمان *​


----------



## soul & life (12 يونيو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *الله يرحم ايام زمان *​




شوفت الرقى  حتى فى المعاكسة
معاكسة  بشياكة ..  على رايك الله يرحم زمان وايام زمان

نورتنى طبعا يا وائل


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يونيو 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههه
 ضحكتينى يا نيفو 
يعنى يوم ما يتحرش بيها يقولها بنسوار 
طب وعلى كدا بقى كانت بتروح تعمله محضر ولا لاء 
هم يبكى وهم يضحك 
نفسى الاقى اجابة لانتشار ظاهرة التحرش دى 
ماهو لو قولنا فقر الغنى بيتحرش 
قو قولنا بطالة ناس رتب وبتتحرش ولو بالكلام 
حقيقى مش لاقية سبب مقنع 
غير غياب الانسانية والاخلاق 
*​


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> ضحكتينى يا نيفو
> يعنى يوم ما يتحرش بيها يقولها بنسوار
> طب وعلى كدا بقى كانت بتروح تعمله محضر ولا لاء
> ...




الحكاية مش فقر وغنى يا رورو لاننا لو روحنا نوادى الاوساط العالية هنلاقى 
حالات تحرش واغتصاب وابتذاذ وكل المصايب السودة
هو انحطااااااااط انحطاط اخلاقى جماعى او خلينا نكون دقيقين شوية شبه جماعى

لما تلاقى الافلام كلها تحولت لقصص تروى مغامرات الحشاشين والبلطجية
والشذوذ الجنسى و كم من الشهوانية والنجاسة ملها حدود
والاغانى الفاظ وتصوير كليبات فيها ايحاءات جنسية وبيسمعها الصغير والكبير
والناس مستمتعة جدا بيها وعادى خااالص ولا اى اندهاشة هههههه
مفيش رباية فى البيوت الاب ميقدرش يقول لابنه غير القناة لانه خلاص الاب اصلا 
اصبح من هواة الفرجة على القنوات دى
يبقا انحطاط جماعى ولا مش جماعى

ربنا يرحمنا برحمته مؤشرات تقلق وتخض مش عارفين بكرة هيكون ازاى 
لو الوضع استمر بهذا السوء :t7::t7:

نورتى رورو


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2014)

عجبت لك يازمن ... وقال اييييه !!
فساد الآداب العمومية بمصر 1908
الصورة للرسام جرمانيوس ونشرتها مجلة السياسة 1908 .. مجلة السياسة كانت تطبع فى إيطاليا وتوزع فى مصر 
عبارات الإنفلات الأخلاقى - وقتها - فى الصورة فى ظل وجود رجل البوليس..
- يا سلام .
- مافيش كده أبدا لطف وجمال وإنسانية .
- أنا عبدك ومحسوبك والنبى .
- بونجور يا هانم .
- أنا خلاص دبت ومت فى حبك .
لما شفت الصورة إفتكرت مقولة الخال الأبنودى " العباد على دين ملوكها .. فى عقائدها وسلوكها " .
واذا كان هذا فساد للاداب العامة .. فماذا يكون الوضع الان ؟؟ 
عجبت لك يا زمن


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2014)

مخبر سرى يلقى القبض على متحرش 1954.. أخفت المجلة ملامحه
بدأت مصر تعانى من ظاهرة معاكسة الرجال للسيدات والتحرش بهن منذ أواخر الأربعينات وزادت الظاهرة فى أوائل الخمسينات ، وتحولت رقابة الحكومة فى الأربعينات من الرقابة " الروتينية " إلى الرقابة الصارمة فى الخمسينات ، وسنت الحكومة لأول مرة فى يولية 1954 قانون يجرم الظاهرة ويعاقب مرتكبها وكان القانون ينص على " يعاقب من يعاكس سيدة أو فتاة فى الطريق بالحبس 7 أيام مع تغريمه 50 قرش وإعتبار هذا الحكم سابقة أولى ، فإذا تكرر إرتكابه لهذا الجرم كان الحكم بالسجن 6 شهور مع تغريمه 50 جنيها " ..
المصدر ..
مجلة التحرير 6 يولية 1954
تراث مصـــري


----------



## girgis2 (15 يونيو 2014)

*هو لما قال لها بنسوار هو فعلاً عاكسها

بس بعد كدة قالها يــا هــانم

وده يدل على الإحترام

ظاهرة التحرش مش هتتحل من المنبع أو حتى على الأقل مش هتبقى بشكل السفالة أو السعار الجنسي اللي بنشوفه ده إلا إذا تربى الجيــــل كله على أن يقبل جنسه ويحترمه وبالتالي يحترم ويقبل جنس الآخر

وده موضوع كبيـــــــــر

ده حتى بعض النكت بتتقال بشكل بزيئ والسواقين بينادوا على بعض بشتايم قبيحة بالأب والأم وده يدل مش على إنحطاط الأخلاق وبس ولكن على النظرة للجسد بشكل قبيـــح وحاجة كدة مهانة

مشـــــكلة
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يونيو 2014)

*الحل يكمن في قنبله ذريه 
بعد ما نكون مكمرين راجل فاضل وسيده محترمه 
ونبداء عل نضيف
بس والنبي حد يقول لقابيل مهلوش دعوه بهابيل 

*​


----------



## soul & life (16 يونيو 2014)

girgis2 قال:


> *هو لما قال لها بنسوار هو فعلاً عاكسها
> 
> بس بعد كدة قالها يــا هــانم
> 
> ...




كلامك مظبوط وده بيؤكد اننا بنعيش حالة من الانحطاط الاخلاقى الجماعى
اغانى اباحية افلام اباحية اعلانات لها ايحاءات جنسية
الفاظ واساليب فى الكلام عمرنا مسمعناها فى قمة التدنى 
اكيد بعد الجو المحيط بينا ده لازم يكون ده الحاصل

 شكرا لمشاركتك جرجس


----------



## soul & life (16 يونيو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الحل يكمن في قنبله ذريه
> بعد ما نكون مكمرين راجل فاضل وسيده محترمه
> ونبداء عل نضيف
> بس والنبي حد يقول لقابيل مهلوش دعوه بهابيل
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه يا افكارك ايه يا واد المخ النور ده 
لالا بجد دماغك كبيرة يا عياد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه يا افكارك ايه يا واد المخ النور ده
> لالا بجد دماغك كبيرة يا عياد



*اي خدمه*​


----------



## girgis2 (16 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> كلامك مظبوط وده بيؤكد اننا بنعيش حالة من الانحطاط الاخلاقى الجماعى
> *اغانى اباحية افلام اباحية اعلانات لها ايحاءات جنسية
> الفاظ واساليب فى الكلام عمرنا مسمعناها فى قمة التدنى*
> اكيد بعد الجو المحيط بينا ده لازم يكون ده الحاصل
> ...



*بالظــــبـــط كـــــــدة

والآن أصبح الإسلوب الغريب في الكلام ده والألفاظ بقت هي الشيء الطبيعي لنسبة كبــيــــــرة من شباب البلد اللي المفروض هيبنوا مستقبل هذا البلد !! أومال هنستورد شباب من بره مثلاً يبنوا البلد ؟!

وأصبح هناك ضرورة للبدء الفوري على إعادة التأهيل النفسي والسلوكي والنضوج الجنسي (والمقصود بالنضوج الجنسي هنا هو قبول جنسي وإحترامه وقبول جنس الآخر وفهمه ومن ثم إحترامه أيضاً) وتغيـيــــر طريقة تفكير الشباب وتغيير نظرتهم لجنسهم ولجنس الآخر المغلوطة والمشوشة بسبب الميديا الخاطئة

ولما يكون عندي بقى مجتمع أو شعب ناضج فكرياً وجنسياً سعتها يبقى ممكن ميتخافش عليه من فيلم زي بتاع هيفاء وهبي مثلاً (لما أجيب قصة طفل مراهق يقع في حب ست كبيرة)

لكن الى جانب كدة لازم نطبق القانون اللي عندنا أو ننفذ الأحكام الصادرة لأن برنامج إعادة التأهيل ياخد سنيييييين على بال مايجيب نتيجة عامة للمجتمع

المهم أننا نبدأ والدولة والمؤسسات تشوف دورها بقى !!!!!!!!

إحنا كمسيحيين مثلاً المفروض نشوف الكنيسة والمشورة 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يوليو 2014)

هى الظاهر حاجة فى الجينات ده احنا لو دورنا اكتر احتمال نلاقى  الفراعنة كمان كانو بيعاكسو :smile01:smile01:smile01
المهم بصى التحرش ده لاثبات القوة وملوش علاقة اوى بالجنس او الشهوة قد ما هو محاولة لاثبات وفرض القوة من شخص حاسس انه مقهور وفاشل فى كل حاجة فى المجتمع على شخص اضعف منه وهى البنت فى الحالة ديه 
حتى طريقة حلهم لمشكلة التحرش هى طريقة غلط اساسا وبالعكس هى طريقة ايضا ذكورية 
زى انه يقولك اعتبرها اختك او بنتك واحميها 
اولا ده مش بيعالج جذر مشكلة التحرش لان الرد البسيط من المتحرش انا معنديش اخوات بنات , ولو عندى مش هتبقا لابسة كده ولا ماشية عامله كده , هيدى نفسه الاعذار للتحرش بردو 
الحاجة التانية انه حكاية امه واخته دية بتؤصل الفكر الذكورى وفكرة القوامة انه هو الراجل المسئول عن الحماية حتى وان كانت الفكرة فى ظاهرها ايجابية لكنها بتوصل رسائل غير مباشرة لعقل الرجل انه الاقوى والاعلى فى المجتمع وحامى الحمى وهو اساسا مش مفروض ان اى مواطن يحمى اى مواطن تانى ديه مهمه الامن والدولة 
وانا مش اخت ولا ام ولا بنت اى  مواطن تانى ماشى فى الشارع ولا مفروض اكون كده انا مواطنة فى الدولة مساوية ليه فى الانسانية والحقوق والواجبات ولا اخته ولا انا امه ولا بنت عمته 
وهو ده الحل , انك تربى جيل ان اى انسان ( سواء رجل او امرأة ) ماشى فى الشارع , فى الطريق العام ليه احترامه وخصوصيته وممنوع التعدى عليه بأى شكل او اختراق المساحة الخاصة بيه بأى شكل من الاشكال


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 يوليو 2014)

*,.*

هييييه , كآن زمن آلتحرش آلجميل يآ نيفو هههه
لآ آلحقيقة أنآ بس مآلقتش تعليق بعد آلردود إللى فآتت وكلهآ جبت آلمفيد  
للأسف* محتآجين وقت وجهد كتير* علشآن نوصل لمرحلة يفهم فيهآ آلرجل قيمة وحقوق آلمرأهـ وإنهآ مش كآئن أقل قيمة أو قوة منه
نآهيكى إن أحيآناً آلمرأة نفسهآ مش بتكون فآهمه دآ صح




 

 *.،*
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 يوليو 2014)

التحرش ما انتهى منمجتمعات كثيره  الا بعد تطبيق اقسى العقوبات
مش هتربي كل الناس لكن ممكن العقوبه تردع الكثيرين


----------

